# Copying PDFs to Kindle - Issue



## pixelrat (Nov 16, 2016)

I sometimes add PDF documents to my Kindle. I do this via the USB cable.

When I update a PDF document on my PC, I add it to my Kindle. This overwrites the old version.

Usually this works OK, but sometimes I run into the following problem:


I copy the updated document to my Kindle
I open the document on my Kindle
the opened document is the old version

I've tried deleting the PDF file and associated folder from my Kindle, but it makes no difference.

Can anyone help?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Email it to your Kindle instead.

Use the Manage your Kindle webpage to remove old versions of it. They show up under documents.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To expand on Timothy's suggestion -- you might want to try "Send to Kindle" rather than doing it manually. I personally find it MUCH easier! That said, I almost never put PDF files on my kindle because they're generally formatted for a standard size piece of paper and the kindle screen is rather smaller than that.  I will note that it requires wireless connectivity -- I know some have said they don't use it because they prefer to keep wireless off for whatever reason. For me, the wireless feature is the thing that sold me on Kindle in the first place -- over 8 years ago. 

This Page on Amazon has links to various help topics on getting non Amazon content to your kindle.

The oldest method is to find your kindle email address, and send it as an attachment from a whitelisted email address to the device. The email address associated with your account is whitelisted by default, but you can add others you use as well. If you have a PDF that you want converted to kindle format -- which is good if the PDFs are primarily text -- put 'convert' in the subject line. Otherwise it will arrive as you sent it: a PDF.

They then created an applet called "Send to Kindle" which you can download and install on your computer. Once you've set it up, it simplifies the process. You can just right click on a document on your computer, and one of the options is send to kindle. I have found it works great with .doc, .txt, and .mobi files. It's _supposed_ to convert .pdf files, but it's kind of hit or miss there. Often it doesn't. I don't usually want something as a PDF, so if I really want it on my kindle, I convert it to .mobi using Calibre or something of the sort.

There are versions of StK for both Macs and PCs and also plug ins for all the browsers so if there's a long article on a web page, you can easily send it to your kindle to read later when you're off line.

Anything sent via email or Send to Kindle can be archived at Amazon. And each time you send it, it's a new file -- so if you accidentally send something twice, which I've done, you have two copies in your archive. As Timothy notes, this will let you resend a new version and then delete the old one once the new one arrives to eliminate duplicate confusion.

AND . . . . this discussion has reminded me that I should probably do some clean up in MYC&D because there's probably a bunch of stuff there that I don't really need any more.


----------



## pixelrat (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your help.  

Cheers

Mark


----------

